# CSS - not showing a background-color f a div in firefox



## cowplopmorris (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi,
Please see http://www.derbyshirevillagemission.org/cavendish/ and http://www.derbyshirevillagemission.org/cavendish/stylesheet.css .

I am trying to make the 'footer' div have a background-color of #cccccc . If you view the page in IE, it works fine, but if you view it in firefox (and iceweasel and konqueror), the background just shows up as white.

I have the Firebug extension for firefox installed, and it shows that it is using the 'background-color:#cccccc' statement, but the effect does not show up on the page.

If I make the background-color of the 2 divs inside 'footer' ('footerleft' and 'footerright') #cccccc, the background color is shown on these, but this is not the effect I want.

Any ideas of how I can work around this.

Please ask me if you need any more info.

Thanks in advance.

Edit: the title of this thread should be "of a div" not "f a div".


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi

Change the footer properties in the CSS to:

.footer{
clear:both;
overflow: auto;
width:750px;
background-color:#cccccc;
font-size:small;
}

Should sort out the page for all browsers  .

Jay


----------



## cowplopmorris (Jun 7, 2006)

Brilliant. Thanks!


----------

